# Do Burton Mint run incredibly small or is it just me? + women's boots recommendations



## DSun (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm planning to buy my first snowboard boots in the next few days, and as everyone suggested, I'm trying on as many pairs as possible... 
So far I've tried Mint, Northwave Dhalia and a pair of Vans a while back (I can't recall the model).

The Vans boots were a 38.5 which is exactly my size, and the fit was good. However they were too soft.
Then I tried the Mint in 39, they felt *tiny*. 39.5, still too small. I went all the way up to women's size 40 and they still felt a little tight in the front - but my heel was too loose.
Then I tried the Dhalia in 40 and they were a better fit, not perfect.

Does anyone else have a similar experience with Mint? 
Have you had any experience using the Northwave Dhalia?
Any other recommendations for women's boots? :dunno: (medium stiffness) 

Thanks!


----------



## MelC (Mar 6, 2012)

I like my Salomons. Fit is totally personal though. Personally I have never tried on a pair of Burtons that fit me right. Similar experience that the toe box always felt too small.


----------



## stealthyc (Oct 27, 2011)

I have had Nitro, Burton, Salomon, Ride, and Northwave boots. Like MelC said, boots are a very personal fit. 

So for what it's worth, my Northwaves felt great at first but packed out a lot and fairly quickly. 

The Nitros were INCREDIBLY narrow in the heel. I have very narrow heels so that was fine for me, but they probably would have been painful for most people. 

The Burtons I bought for $290 didn't do it for me. I wore them approx. 9 times and disliked them so much I sold them for $60 just to be rid of them. 

The Ride Cadence was a nice boot, but an articulated piece in the calf broke so there is no support left in the calf area. And BOA is one of those things…I had a pressure point from it, but a lot of people really like BOA. It was certainly easy to get in and out of my boots and make quick adjustments. 

The Salomon Kianas have been pretty good. They feel pretty true to size and though they started off very stiff, they loosened up after a bit (not loosened like lots of packing out, just broken in). I have had trouble with the speed lacing on mine, but they are last year's and I think they have tweaked the system. The laces pop undone sometimes when I am riding along. Even given the issue with lacing, I would look at Salomon again. They are the best boots I have had so far. 

Good luck!


----------



## MelC (Mar 6, 2012)

Mine are the F somethings, not the higher model but the lower F model but they discontinued it. I have not had any issues with the speed lacing unlocking or loosening up however. I will say that the pull handle for the speed lacing is bulky on mine and although it has a clip it doesn't always stay in the boot which has on occasion resulted in a death defying dance as I try to stay upright on my board with the pull handle dancing and weaving along the edge of my board. I have however solved this 100% by just pulling my gaiters over the boot so that if the toggle comes loose it is still safely secured by the elastic border at the bottom. That is the only complaint I have had about these boots in all the years I have ridden them (5ish?). They have barely packed out at all but I do find now that a slightly thicker sock is better than a too thin one. Thinking I may try an insole just to see if that helps to fill them out a bit since I really don't want to go through the whole boot shopping thing again particularly since they discontinued this model. If I were to look, however, for me Salomon would be top of my list.


----------



## GnuBie (Mar 14, 2014)

DSun said:


> I'm planning to buy my first snowboard boots in the next few days, and as everyone suggested, I'm trying on as many pairs as possible...
> So far I've tried Mint, Northwave Dhalia and a pair of Vans a while back (I can't recall the model).
> 
> The Vans boots were a 38.5 which is exactly my size, and the fit was good. However they were too soft.
> ...



The Burton Mint's absolutely crushed my toes too. I normally wear a 7 and could barely get them off & on. Had to go all the way up to an 8 to get my foot in there comfortably but still had a lot of toe pressure.

Not My cup o' Tea


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Much like clothing I find sizing on boots/shoes highly dependent on make and model. For example, my ski boots are size 5.5 (mondo 22.5), my board boots are 6.5 (mondo 23.5), and my street shoes are 7.5 (mondo 24.5). I do not understand how people have success ordering shoes online; I wish I could.

E


----------

